

Let's start a conversation at a coffee shop - pacifi30
http://blog.truffle.io/lets-start-a-conversation-at-a-coffee-shop

======
chenyuwang1988
Interesting blog. The website is also pretty designed too.

~~~
pacifi30
Thanks, you should give it a try :)

